# /lib/modules/2.4.19xx/misc missing

## Alex Jongman

Hi,

the last time I compiled my Gentoo-Linux kernel it was the kernel (2.4.17) that came with the Gentoo distro, and everything worked fine. Now I had to recompile my kernel (which as been upgraded to 2.4.19-r1 by now), and noticed some sound errors during startup. 

Trying to analyse the problem I looked up the ALSA sound setup in the Gentoo-Desktop manual. They refer to a dir /lib/modules/[kernel version]/misc. However I can't find such a dir under the 2.4.19-r1 kernel dir.

Copying the misc dir from the 2.4.17 kernel didn't solve the problem.

How can I get this dir for the 2.4.19 kernel, in order to get my soundcard supported again?

Alex

----------

## bbibber

Install the alsa-lib package, this will create /lib/modules/2.4.19xx/misc  and its contents

If you already did this (for your previous kernel), I think you best unmerge alsa,  do an emerge rsync, and emerge alsa again.

Ahem... and make sure you compile sound support in as a module   :Wink: 

----------

